# Dogs in poofy dresses



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, my...poor dogs LOL


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Well hey, a poodle would have rocked that scene!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Bevvie, a silver poodle won "Mr. Cotillion" (3rd pic from the bottom)!

Man, some of those dresses are really intricately made. I hope they raised more money for charity than they spent on those dog dresses, just to make it all worth it.

Cleo won't wear anything with a skirt on it, because she hates it when things touch anywhere near her hind end. Archie loves them, though, so he's the dress-wearer in the family. Though I did recently put his Easter dress on the cat, and to my surprise, she wore it just fine! So there could be some fashion competition around here...


----------

